# Littleone

## naditi

!    -   
   -   )   

1.        ?          -   
2.   -     ?      ?
3.    -      ?
4.    -       ?
5.     ?   ?
6.    ?
7.           ?

    ..      -..  )

----------


## larohka

!    ,         .
http://usinovite-mo.ru/index.php/mat...ut=edit&id=122
      .    (       -  ).        -     ,       10.   ,      ,  +      .

----------


## ArishkaM

.
1.          ,  ,   ,    ,      .  , , .
2.    ,    (   ,        - ...)...       !
3.      !
4.     10   (  -  ,  !)   .
            ..,        2   ( ,    15      (   )    ,    ...).    ,      14-    .
5.          (,    : ,  , /...).      ,           (     ).      (  ,  ).
6.      .    .  ,      .
7.    ,       3-   ,   .
 !   !!!

----------

,      5   -   ,    ,    .     - .       .   3-      18  - 82 .      .       (  ,  - )    -      - ,  ,  .    ,     ,   .
  -            ,       2   .      -   ,               .

----------


## Repka012

(** )
               .



,   ,   , 14.11.1970  , /   -,  ,   ____,  _____,  _____       . ,   580-009,   :  , ..

     ,    , 15.02.1973  , . ,  .,   ___  ___,  ______        -,   690-009,   :  . ,        ,     ,      ,     ,   ,    ,   /,   ,    ( )   ,       ,     ( ),     ,    ,   ,   ,              ,    ..           ,    .
     .
   ,    188, 189    .
  ,     ,  ,   .

_________________ ____________/ ../

----------


## naditi

> !    ,         .
> http://usinovite-mo.ru/index.php/mat...ut=edit&id=122
>       .    (       -  ).        -     ,       10.   ,      ,  +      .

----------


## naditi

> (** )
>                .
> 
> 
> 
> ,   ,   , 14.11.1970  , /   -,  ,   ____,  _____,  _____       . ,   580-009,   :  , ..
> 
>      ,    , 15.02.1973  , . ,  .,   ___  ___,  ______        -,   690-009,   :  . ,        ,     ,      ,     ,   ,    ,   /,   ,    ( )   ,       ,     ( ),     ,    ,   ,   ,              ,    ..           ,    .
>      .
> ...


   ?

----------


## naditi

-     ?

----------


## naditi

:       ,     -    -  ,  - ?
  :       ?
     ?

----------

10   .  -   -   (,).      .  ,  .   -  .
 -   ,     .    ,          .        .    .    .
      .      , ,  . ,     ,   .
         ,    .
      ,       .  .     -     .    .
    -   .   ,      ,  .         .          .          .  - .
 . -       .

   .  -

----------

